

Don't Become a Scientist - auton1
http://wuphys.wustl.edu/~katz/scientist.html

======
jkmcf
Thu May 13 12:39:11 CDT 1999

When I started my degree in Astrophysics (1989), the department head fully
expected there to be a glut of openings due to the retiring old guard.
However, these people didn't retire, and if they did leave their position they
weren't replaced.

Luckily, I was aware my dedication was lacking, and I segued into software
development and sysadmin early.

